
TCCBOOT: a boot loader that compiles and boots Linux from source in 15 seconds  - nickb
http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/tcc/tccboot.html
======
jey
It grew out of this awesome winning IOCCC entry:
<http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/otcc/>

If you're not familiar with IOCCC: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOCCC>

------
a-priori
Now that's a cool hack!

TCC is a fun toy. There's something to be said for a #! line on a C file.

------
kirubakaran
o...m...g

